# May make me go back to Folger's



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

File this in the wtf category:

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...449.column?coll=chi-ed_opinion_columnists-utl


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I could regale the forum with many similar WTF dietary anecdotes from my anthropological studies. But in deference to any women with child or men with weak hearts I shall refrain, only with the caveat our own western society does some pretty strange things culinary wise. But I do feel compelled to address the reference to Folgers. I grew up utterly scared to death of Mrs Olsen. Somehow she came off as a WW2 german camp guard who had illegally entered the USA under a forged swedish passport. How did she know it was mountain grown? Had she left riding sidesaddle on a burro after parting from the rest a few months after landing via U-Boat? I imagined only I knew her secret, and someday a unoticed glass vial of mercury or cianide would show up in that measured, lb can ( anyone catch how we got cheated during the conversion to metrics?) I'll stick to my fairtrade, shadegrown organic french roast I hand grind thankyou very much. ( for the record, Virginia Christine was a native of Iowa and a very accomplished actress outside of her 150 odd performances as Mrs Olsen.)


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks alot Bertie. Now I'm gonna think of cat poop when I drink my morning coffee. :crazy:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cat poop coffee or journalists that spell the water of life "whiskey". I do not know which is worse!

Bertie....dig up some dirt on an analysis of what is in your typical spice jar


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

BertieW, you have accomplished what several doctors, my wife and my kids were unable to get me to do...cut back on my coffee consumption!


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm putting those squirrels in my backyard to work, pronto!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I drink almost no coffee.

I may never start the habit.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, someone did say, "there's a sucker born every minute". (Was it WC Fields)?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

*"There's A Sucker Born Every Minute"*

Ken, this famous saying was said by David Harnum, a rival of famed circus impresario P.T. Barnum.

Here's the complete story:

Regards,

Chase


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for the interesting article.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Worse, to me, than the thought of this, is the vision of 10-pound cats with soft, pudgy hands.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm thinking of a movie with a labrador 

-spence


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Spence said:


> I'm thinking of a movie with a labrador
> 
> -spence


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

This was mentioned on a CSI LV episode a few years ago.


----------



## cufflink44 (Oct 31, 2005)

*More on kopi luwak*

The first piece has a picture of a luwak or palm civet--not very catlike, actually. The second reports the author's experiences trying the brew.

"I can honestly say it stands apart from every other coffee I've ever had."

Uh . . . right.

https://www.lifeaftercoffee.com/2005/09/16/the-straight-poop-on-kopi-luwak-coffee/

https://www.lifeaftercoffee.com/2006/02/25/kopi-luwak-coffee-try-it-again-for-the-second-time/


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, my! That was hilarious! I'm going to be wary from now on too, but the fact that the stuff costs so blinkin' much may prevent it from seeping into the general coffee supply. No, wait--I bought some coffee on-line a couple of weeks ago from _Coffee Fool_ in Irving Texas--not cheap, smells magnificent--and it was sent from MINNEAPOLIS!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I was actually going to start a thread on this a while back...

...hmmmm...

...cant say I'd never try this stuff...but I'm pretty sure I'd prefer a good cup of Blue mountain to $50-a-cup turd juice...


----------



## BHM Fashion (Jun 1, 2005)

For those who actually want to try this, you can buy Kopi Luwak from Armeno Coffee Roasters, just outside Boston:



Though it's not on the website, we see it constantly in their store. Always curious, but even though we are "foodies" (whatever that means) and will spend an indecent amount of money on clothes, have not yet taken the plunge. 

You can call and have them ship. I believe a 4 oz bag of whole beans was $30.00 last we checked. 

BTW, even if you decide against such scatalogical coffee, we do recommend their offerings if you are a coffee lover. They really are quite amazing, roasted every day (meaning your order may be delayed 1-2 days if they are not doing that particular bean or roast that particular day). Their Ethiopia Harrar is quite stupefying.


----------

